# Ari very sick, vet stumped: Tremors and listless behavior then excessive urination



## sophie anne

ANY ideas for tests that should be run based on these symptoms (besides Addison's; that is already on my radar and we're running the test tomorrow) are welcome and desired.

On Sunday (12/6) I was at my parents' house when I noticed Ari's eyes looked "off". I picked her up, thinking she was tired, and immediately knew that she was having some kind of serious health problem because she felt too limp... hard to describe other than I hold this pup multiple times a day every day and I know what normal feels like! We jumped in the car and drove straight to the emergency vet (15 minutes away).

By the time we got to the emergency vet, she was listless, very off balance, and having a hard time focusing her eyes on anything.

Her head would kind of wobble back and forth (it looked very neurological) and her tail was down and sad. I thought she was going to die before we even got into an exam room!!
Here is a video of what I'm describing: [click image to get to video]
Off balance

A video showing her head movements/weird eyes.
[Again, click image for video]
Wobbly Head

The e-vet asked me repeatedly if she could have gotten into marijuana (no way) so apparently her symptoms are similar to that.

Our best guess was that she had mycotoxicosis from eating some moldy birdseed in the neighbor's yard. My mom let her out the front door and she ran over there out of sight; I didn't see her eat any of the bird seed but it was the only time I didn't have my eyes on her in the 24 hour period leading up to all of this.

She got SQ fluids and was given activated charcoal to try to bind any toxins still in her digestive tract waiting to be absorbed.

Within 20 minutes of the charcoal, Ari started coming back to life. So, whatever was poisoning her was absorbed by the charcoal *or* it was just a brief neurological episode caused by something else and the charcoal was moot.

I brought her home and fed her hamburger sloppy rice for dinner. She had a strong appetite and ate a huge portion.

Then the urination started; I expected her to do some more peeing than usual because of the fluids but we are talking LOTS of urine. It started around 5 hours after her tremor episode. By the morning, she had lost control of her urination and started peeing in her sleep right in my bed.

Ever since, she has been peeing fairly large volumes of watery urine every 10-30 minutes. She doesn't seem to have any control over when or where she pees despite the fact that she normally rings her bells to go out and can hold it very well. She has peed at least 1 L in the past 12 hr; she was given 150 mL of SQ fluids... so she has peed about 10x as much out as was 'put in'.

In one sense, this is good: whatever toxin she got into (assuming that is what happened) her kidneys are flushing it out. But no dog can pee this much for long before facing serious complications!

I've gotten her pumped up on some IV for hydration tonight and we are going to try to spend night #2 at home (but there is an e-vet nearby if necessary).

Strangely:
She is eating hamburger "sloppy" rice which I'm mixing with as much water as possible to try to keep her somewhat hydrated. She has eaten 2-3x the volume of food that she would normally eat in a 24 hour period and she would totally eat more if I let her. She is usually neutral about food, and has never liked rice with hamburger. It is really bizarre.









Results from tests so far:
*Bloodwork (standard geriatric panel):* Morning of 12/7; All normal, except slightly lower than normal TP (5.2 g/dL with normal range of 5.4-8.2 g/dL) and GLOB (1.8 g/dL with normal range 2.3-5.2 g/dL); vet didn't think that either of these were "abnormal enough" to warrant further investigation just yet
(complete results here for anyone interested.)
*Urinalysis:* Very dilute, no abnormalities besides microscopic blood (tested morning of 12/7)
*Stool analysis:* Normal as of 12/4 but she has only pooped once since the tremor episode, and that was all the activated charcoal. This is despite being prone to diarrhea and having eaten 3 cups of hamburger sloppy rice...
*Temperature:* Normal every time it's been taken

Her vet says he has never seen a dog so small pee so much while still being perky and having an appetite. He is stumped as to what could be going on. For now, we are letting this run its course in case it is nothing more than her kidneys flushing themselves out.

Still– very alarming!!! Please- suggestions are welcome for any way that I can help her recovery and/or diagnosis.


----------



## patk

no suggestions. just sending positive thoughts. get well, ari!


----------



## Dechi

No suggestions either, but I want to say I am with you and hope Ari gets well soon. Hoping the urinating is just the flushing of the poison !


----------



## MiniPoo

So very sorry to hear that Ari is sick. I hope she gets better soon.

I know you are going to check for Addisons but that takes a while to do the test and get the results. Testing for electrolytes is a fast test. You might want to culture the urine as a double check to make sure there is no infection.

I hope you find out something soon.


----------



## Mfmst

I am so sorry and hope you get a concrete diagnosis soon. You saved her life with your quick assessment that something was way off. Thoughts with you both.


----------



## sophie anne

MiniPoo said:


> I know you are going to check for Addisons but that takes a while to do the test and get the results. Testing for electrolytes is a fast test. You might want to culture the urine as a double check to make sure there is no infection.


Good idea for the urine culture.

Her blood panel included sodium and potassium electrolytes.









The sodium was just on the edge of being low and the potassium was within the normal range. This test was taken this morning, after only 8 or so hrs of the bizarre peeing, so the electrolytes are probably very different by now. The vet thought this suggested that whatever is going on is not Addison's but with her chronically sensitive GI tract (starting just after she came home with the crazy diarrhea that I thought was caused by hot dogs and continuing off and on ever since) that testing for it would be prudent at this point.


----------



## Viking Queen

She looks very much like Iris did when she had a seizure one day, 3 years ago. I rushed her to the e-vet where they gave her some anti anxiety meds, valium, and put her on phenobarbatol. 24 hers later, and after lots of fluids, I took her home. She had lots of awful side effects from the phenobarbitol and after another two days with no seizures I weaned her off the meds. We don't know what caused it and she never has had another one. She, too, had the MASSIVE, UNCONTROLABLE peeing and lots of dnking. Day and night. I thought it was side effects of the meds and it gradually went away within 2 days of taking her off the meds.

The whole business with the head and eyes is what had us convinced it was a seizure. Very very scary, but we never knew what caused it. We were living wih my Mom who was newly in home Hospice care and lots of stress floating around the house, but we'll never know what it was.

I hope her issue resolves and never comes back. I know full well how very scary this is.

Maybe check around outside and see if there are any other plant materials or maybe rat poison or something like that that she could have accessed. Lots of outdoor plants are toxic...some very very toxic.

Prayers sent.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hope the urinating is just her system being flushed! Mycotoxin poisoning from black mold CAN cause neurological symptoms(movement disorders) and hopefully Ari will recover...............from what I can recall from the past, IV fluids are the usual treatment. Get well Ari!!! Me and Molly will keep all our fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Muggles

Have nothing helpful to add either but just adding my well wishes that she recovers fully and quickly and you get a concrete diagnosis! Poor little Ari!!


----------



## Flynn07

Did the vet test for Lyme disease?


----------



## sophie anne

It was incredible how fast she went from normal firecracker Ari to death's door... 20 minutes, tops. About 3.5 hours after running to my neighbors yard.

I just got off the phone with Ari's breeder. Anne's gut feeling is that this probably isn't Addisons because it is not prevalent in her lines and that my first priority should be urine and stool cultures for bacterial infections while crossing my fingers in the meantime that this will just resolve on its own. She agrees that it could have been something toxic growing on the rancid birdseed in my neighbor's yard or in the bird poop around there.

Addisons doesn't fit perfectly with the head tremors and with the lack of an electrolyte imbalance... I will keep that diagnosis on the back burner if other, simpler things don't pan out.

Viking Queen, that sounds so similar to Ari! The e-vet didn't think that she was having a seizure because she was pseudo-responsive to her name off and on, but I definitely think it was some kind of very low grade seizure or neurological effect from a toxin.

Fortunately I am 100% sure that she did not get into any poison (in the traditional, non-magic-mushroom sense at least) because my neighbor doesn't have any in her yard, and we don't have any around the house because we have always had animals and those are the only two places she's been over the past three days.

Thank you all of the positive thoughts and prayers. Miss Ari needs them.


----------



## sophie anne

Flynn07 said:


> Did the vet test for Lyme disease?


No, but that may be another good idea. We have a lot of Lyme in this area of Maine. She doesn't have the "classic" symptoms of Lyme but they can be so ephemeral and differ from dog to dog. She has been on NexGard since the day she came home, but nothing is 100%. I'll ask about that tomorrow.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh gosh, it could be that bird seed. How very scary. I do hope it's something that will clear up soon and won't happen again. Sending lots of positive vibes for poor Ari. And to you. You must be so worried.


----------



## zooeysmom

Poor Ari! Sending healing vibes her way!


----------



## nifty

Oh my gosh, how frightening! That video show just what you are describing - and I agree it looks kind of like she has something toxic in her system.

How fortunate that you know your Ari so well and knew right away that something was amiss!

I am sending positive get well thoughts your way for dear little Ari. <3


----------



## Critterluvr

Poor little Ari..... it really does sound like something she consumed while being outside, my first thoughts were mushrooms because they are very abundant where I live and I have heard of many dogs exhibiting neurological symptoms from eating them around here. They may not be so common where you live though?
Her bloodwork to me looked reassuring....normal liver and kidney function.
I personally don't think that it is Lymes....those symptoms typically take a while to manifest.
Hopefully whatever it is will get totally flushed out of her system and she will be back to her perky and cute little self soon!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Oh just awful, poor little thing, praying it goes away and nothing serious


----------



## Sayde

Just wanted to say thinking of you and sending whatever the secular version of prayers are to you and Ari. Hope to read soon that she is getting better.


----------



## CT Girl

Very scary, I hope she is better now.


----------



## MiniPoo

The fact Ari is eating also makes Addisons to be less likely. I am glad you are considering cultures just to make sure nothing is missed.

I hope Ari is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## coffee&curls

I'm not a vet but I agree with your e vet, she doesn't look like she's having a seizure to me. She seems to have more alertness in your videos of the things around her then most seizure situations I've seen. 

I know you'd never do this but I can see why you were questioned about marijuana, poor baby was acting like a lot of dogs do when they consume it. You'd be surprised at how common it is for dogs to come into the clinic high because their owners thought it'd be funny/left stuff out and then panic when their dog starts acting like this. I think since she perked up after the charcoal and with her blood work that she must have gotten into something. The charcoal is the big key to me, it really wouldn't have done anything for her if she didn't have something in her system. Thankfully she has a wonderful mom who is very observant and got her the help she needed just in time. I would guess that her system is flushing out everything she went through/iv fluids and that is a big reason that she's urinating so much. I'd make sure she's getting plenty of electrolytes. 

I'm hoping she has a very speedy recovery and that you get your answers soon!


----------



## fjm

Nothing helpful to add, but wanted to say how impressed I am with your rapid and effective response in an emergency. I hope Ari recovers quickly and completely.


----------



## Charmed

I agree with the poison/consumption theory. Do you have any lantana planted nearby? Some dogs will gnaw on the branches, and can appear a bit "drunk" afterwards... much like the video you posted. Good luck tracking down the source of her illness.


----------



## Poodlerunner

Oh poor baby. That was heartbreaking to see her wobbling like that. She is so beautiful. You are doing everything you can. I hope it turns out to be something that will never recur. Ari is stunning!

pr


----------



## lily cd re

Geez this is just awful news to see. It does sound like some kind of intoxication based on all that has happened. Keep your scientific thinking cap on and I am sure you and the vet will be able to get to the bottom of this. While there is lots that is scary here, there are also good things: good appetite, drinking, peeing (even if too much), no loss of consciousness. 

I will follow closely and offer suggestions if I see things that trigger ideas on how to approach.


----------



## Streetcar

I've no idea, just shocked at how suddenly it happened and super impressed with your fast action after picking her up and instantly realizing things were not right. You have a vet who is a real partner thank goodness. Getting video was a brilliant thought to be able to share with others for further help. I prayed for your darling girl to get well, and quickly. Hoping Ari is much improved this morning.


----------



## Lori G

I'm so sorry for you and Ari going through this! I'm hoping to soon see you post that "all is well"! Hugs to you both!


----------



## PoodleRick

Oh my, just awful. I wouldn't think it's Addisons since she's still eating. Not sure what the Lyme symptoms look like but I'd test for that just because. My very first Spoo Diva started having seizures at about 3 months old and her post seizure behavior looked a bit like that. She became very hungry, sleepy and just generally "out of it" for a while but I don't remember her being wobbly afterwards. But that was a long time ago. Sending positive Poodle vibes your way. Keep us posted.

Rick


----------



## CT Girl

I wish I had an idea to offer. I agree with Streetcar; the fact that you acted quickly getting her to the vet and thought to take a video showed great presence of mind. How is she doing?


----------



## sophie anne

Another long, sleepless night of peeing every 10-30 minutes. We slept in my bed but I stripped all of the sheets and just used a gazillion towels instead of blankets. Frequency and volume of the urine don't seem to have changed. Ari is definitely taxed from all of this and is fairly "slow" but not lethargic. She is helpfully letting me hold a little tupperware under her while she pees so that I can save a little $$ on the paper towel budget. She said "NO WAY" to diapers, lol.

No toxic plants in our yard or the neighbor's yard- again, we have had pets forever and have been careful about that.

The neighbor is also not convinced that the bird poop and bird seed on the ground is rotten enough to make her sick.

A scientist at my lab that knows about fungi thinks that there isn't much outside right now that could make her sick– that a mycotoxicosis would be expected in July buy perhaps not December after multiple frosts.

Ari has *not* had diarrhea or vomiting, both things you would expect with ingestion of something toxic. In fact, she is a little constipated from the charcoal. And this is a puppy that has vomited yellow bile off and on since the day I brought her home, and has had chronically soft stool.

*I am leaning towards thinking that this was some type of physiological event and not a toxin type event.* Her vet concurs.

The question there is:

What could cause neurological symptoms/a brief neuro episode and then severe kidney symptoms? I am thinking something in her blood (a stroke?) since blood/brain were both affected. It is odd that she has recovered everything except urinary control.

I, too, am hoping that this resolves spontaneously but it is not looking that way at this point.


----------



## lily cd re

I will mull that over and try to ask some of my more physiology knowledgeable colleagues today. It just sounds so weird. And it is really strange that it all had such an acute onset. There were no warning signs if you look back with your current knowledge? I know you are very observant of her and know what is her normal look and feel. 

Keep an eye on her urine chemistry and blood work to see if that gives a clue. I am very sorry you are going through this. She is just too young to be so sick.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

My thoughts.... are your parents on any medications? Could they have dropped a pill on the floor (not even recently, even a long time ago) and she ate it? That might explain the sudden onset. 

I had a puppy buyer (bichon) call me once with very similar symptoms and they discovered she had gotten a dropped pill of some sort. She returned to normal after a few days. 

Good luck, let us know how she turns out


----------



## fjm

Could it be vestibular disease? I had not thought of incontinence, but according to this website it can be https://dogs.knoji.com/vestibular-disease-in-dogs/


----------



## sophie anne

lily cd re said:


> I will mull that over and try to ask some of my more physiology knowledgeable colleagues today. It just sounds so weird. And it is really strange that it all had such an acute onset. There were no warning signs if you look back with your current knowledge? I know you are very observant of her and know what is her normal look and feel.
> 
> Keep an eye on her urine chemistry and blood work to see if that gives a clue. I am very sorry you are going through this. She is just too young to be so sick.


She was being totally normal behavior wise leading right up to this. Not hyper, not lethargic.

The only slightly strange thing was that she had a big increase in appetite beginning 3 meals before the neurological symptoms. She polished off her kibble and begged for more which was unusual.

She has had the chronic bile vomiting (off and on, a week of vomiting in the early morning before breakfast, and then nothing for three weeks etc) that she was prescribed Pepcid (famotidine) for. I had only given her two doses of 2.5 mg when this happened; in other words, this neuro episode came right at the end of a week of vomiting bile. From what I can find online, this doesn't follow any of the known side effects/overdose symptoms of Pepcid/famotidine.

She has always had soft stools, off and on, as well. The soft stools and the bile vomiting co-occur with a slight delay. She vomits first, and then 8 or so hours later the soft stools start. Usually it is a normal poop but slightly lighter in color than usual for the first "section" of the bowel movement but then the second half is toothpaste textured.

I have done an elimination diet with her, changing the protein and carb source in her diet for a month each and eliminating and varying her treats. There was no relationship between any of these things and the reoccurrence of the vomiting/soft stool.

Additionally, the vomiting/soft stool have never occurred within 3 weeks of taking her NexGard/HeartGard- if anything it's actually been occurring when she is "due" for another dose. I have never dosed her until the symptoms have cleared up, though, so I don't think that this is something that is being suppressed or managed by the meds.

Ari has had many many fecal floats but never a culture.

In summary, no vomiting, no diarrhea, no thirst but excessive appetite since about a day before the neurological symptoms.

She could be on a canine version of House, if there was such a thing!


----------



## MiniPoo

It does sound like she has some underlying digestive issue that may or may not be related to this current situation. You might want to google Cushing Disease which is the opposite disease of Addisons. Some of her symptoms just reminded me of Cushing.

I hope that Ari feels better soon.


----------



## lily cd re

I have had some decent luck with stuff like ask a vet online. A bunch of docs look at it and maybe that sort of crowd sourcing could help. That would definitely work like House. Get a bunch of people around a conference table, writing everything up on a white board, but in the virtual world.


----------



## Dechi

What about vestibular disease ?


----------



## N2Mischief

How long after her last meal did this happen? Just seems like some of the symptoms fit.....liver enzymes can come back normal.

http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Health/Portosystemic-Shunts/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Some of her symptoms, especially the peeing remind me of the dogs who were poisoned in 2007 with melamine in the food. What food is she eating ?


----------



## Critterluvr

Has she been on a flea prevention medication on a regular basis? (The Nexgard you mentioned)

I only use pesticide meds if I absolutely have too (when I know my dogs have fleas and there really is no alternative). They can have some very scarey adverse effects on some dogs.... I personally would never use them just as a prevention because they are a toxic chemical and you just never know.....
I spilled a small drop of Advantage on my wood kitchen countertop and it ate right through the finish!

Just a thought, as I didn't realize Ari had some ongoing stool/vomiting issues before this happened.


----------



## sophie anne

She has been on NexGard since coming home, but the vomiting/soft stool does not correlate with having taken the pill. She has to take them because Lyme and other tick-borne diseases are rampant where we live. I pick multiple unattached deer ticks out of her fur after every walk.

Ari had her last meal before the neuro episode (which started around 4 PM) at 8 AM. She has been eating ever since... I've switched her to rice and hamburger rice mixed with some very dilute broth to try to keep her electrolytes as balanced as possible.

Ari eats Acana Regionals which has never had a recall and she has tried different formulas. At one point I switched her to Iams for a month (the same food that my spoo Sophie has eaten all of her life) and it didn't change anything. She does not seem to have any food allergies.

I would say that the two things we can nearly positively rule out are the HeartGard/NexGard and a food allergy as a cause for both the chronic and acute symptoms based on what I've already tested.


----------



## sophie anne

fjm said:


> Could it be vestibular disease? I had not thought of incontinence, but according to this website it can be https://dogs.knoji.com/vestibular-disease-in-dogs/





Dechi said:


> What about vestibular disease ?


It's on the list that I'm bringing to the vet with me this afternoon. Thanks.

I want him to help me draw up a flow chart of tests to do so that we are getting results that eliminate possibilities rather than getting a bunch of possible false negatives.


----------



## zooeysmom

Did your vet mention GME/NME as a possibility? I hope that's not what it is. Thinking very positive thoughts and praying for little Ari!


----------



## Beaches

Ah Sophie Anne, so sorry you and Ari are going through this. What a worry for you. My heart goes out to you. You sound as though you have a healthcare background and that's a blessing. We are anxiously awaiting so good news. Hugs from Canada.


----------



## nifty

Thinking of you and Ari, Sophie Anne! hopefully there will be an update soon after you visit the vet.


----------



## N2Mischief

I've been thinking of her all day!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wish I had some ideas to offer, but all I can do is send my best wishes. Whatever it is, you are so on point in taking care of her, that it sounds like sh is on the road to recovery. 
Can't wait to hear even better news.


----------



## sophie anne

Just got back from the vet. Ari got a urine culture taken and a Leptospirosis PCR while we were at it. While taking the urine culture, the vet tried to see her kidneys on the ultrasound and didn't see anything majorly abnormal. She got filled up with SQ fluids again to carry her through the night. We are going to wait for this round of test results to come back before attacking the more chronic, serious possibilities.

While we were at the vet, she peed once and then stopped peeing altogether for about 1.5 hr. When she got the urine culture taken, there was only a little urine in her bladder but it was much more concentrated than it has been. So fingers crossed that this is a sign that her kidneys are going to be OK after all of this!!!

Ari ate dinner with normal gusto (after refusing food all day) and then played with her toys for 20 minutes or so. I think her lack of appetite and lack of spunk this morning were due to dehydration; she never shows the "signs" of dehydration that the vet is looking for, but she perks up so much after getting a fluid boost! She's back to peeing every 20 minutes or so, but she seems to have more control over it today and she's asking to go out as opposed to just going in her sleep!

So, while I still don't know what exactly is going on, she has made some marginal improvements today and I am feeling very hopeful that this is going to end happily with two functioning kidneys.


----------



## Muggles

Thanks for the update. So worrying to have this happen, especially as Ari is so young! Fingers crossed this is all good improvements and she continues to get better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

It does sound like she is improving, the appetite is a wonderful sign. Hope you have a good night, and even better news to share tomorrow.


----------



## lily cd re

I am happy to see that you feel more optimistic at this point. Concentrating her urine is a very good sign.


----------



## sophie anne

Beaches said:


> Ah Sophie Anne, so sorry you and Ari are going through this. What a worry for you. My heart goes out to you. You sound as though you have a healthcare background and that's a blessing. We are anxiously awaiting so good news. Hugs from Canada.


Nope, no healthcare background, I'm a geologist! I have a general science background.

But I do a lot of biology work and could have run most of Ari's lab tests myself.

Actually, I realized after leaving the vet that I could have run the lepto PCR tomorrow, all by myself in just a couple hours if I got the primers overnighted to my lab....... probably at about a 50% cost savings from what the vet charged me and I would have had the results in a few hours vs. 2 days. Live and learn, lol! :doh:

But I guess I pay the PetPlan premium so that I don't have to run Ari's tests by myself!


----------



## Mfmst

I have been hoping for an answer all day! So glad she's better even if the diagnosis remains a mystery for now.


----------



## Dechi

I'm happy to see things are a little bit more under control. Peeing, eating and playing are very good signs, let's hope for even better tomorrow !


----------



## Viking Queen

It sounds like Ari is coming around in the right direction. I sure hope it stays that way. I know full well how scary and frustrating this has been for you.

Prayers continue.

Viking Queen


----------



## AngelAviary

Just caught up with little Ari's scary ordeal here!!! I am so worried about the little girl and am hopeful that things are getting better every day! What a scare for such a young, happy little girl. Prayers and hugs sent your way, wish I had a way to give more support to you and your little girl! Please keep us posted as you can,


----------



## Streetcar

Things are sounding hopeful, Sophie Anne. My best thoughts and prayers they continue ever upward.

One thing occurred to me this afternoon when reading your thread during a work break (maybe it's a good thing I can't log in from phone, or work might get shorted!). Has Ari had any recent (last 4-6 weeks) vaccinations?

I'm NOT anti-vax, just know sometimes dogs can have awful reactions to vaccinations. Especially if Ari had a rabies vaccination in the recent past, it might be something to consider. An allopathic vet might poo-poo this, so if she has, perhaps consider a vet whose practice spans the allopathic and complementary worlds. There are homeopathic products which I've read are said to assist in supporting a dog's recovery from a vaccine reaction.


----------



## fjm

Definitely good news that she is headed in the right direction. Keep on getting better, Ari!


----------



## Newmum

I'm glad to hear Ari is getting better. This may or may not be any help to you at all but Ember had a few of these episodes when she was younger. The first one she had, by the time we got her to the vet, her head was still swaying a little but she was otherwise fine, they assumed she had a seizure and sent us home.

The next time we managed to get a video as the vet had said this would help. Here it is

http://vid1179.photobucket.com/albums/x395/JibJabJib/Ember_zps8a3d7123.mp4

I know exactly what you mean with the head swaying/ bobbing and going limp, that all happened just after the video but you can see from the video she cant co-ordinate herself at all and is kind of stumbling. I was walking Ember with my mum, one second she was fine, the next she couldn't balance at all. I quickly got a video and then scooped her up and took her to the vet. She was so limp I kept asking my mum to check if her eyes were open while I was carrying her.

Ember had abnormal neurological responses, a temp of 40c and her heart rate was down to 40. She lost all bladder control and was constantly just dripping without even squatting. She was given steroids and fluids and later that day came home. There was no way she ate anything weird.

Because Ember had more than one episode and because our vet was stumped we were referred to a specialist. Ember had a brain MRI, spinal fluid tap, urine and stool samples, ECG and an abdominal ultrasound. Everything was fine except her adrenal glands were slightly smaller than expected but not to a level that greatly concerned the specialist. She also had an Addison's test which came back normal.

The video of Ari looks so much like how Ember was. The bad news is we never found a definite reason for these episodes, the best the specialist could think of was that it was some kind of epilepsy with absent seizures and bad Post-ictal stage.

BUT I'm happy to share the good news that she recovered from each one with no lasting effects, its also now been just over a year that she had one of these episodes. The vet is hoping it was something that she has grown out of like how some children who have had seizure when young never had any as an adult.

I don't know if this has been any help at all but if it is the same thing as Ember, like I said the good news is that its not had any lasting effect on her whatsoever and I hope that Ari is the same.

Sending big hugs x


----------



## Newmum

This was the video the vet took after her treatment (the vet is actually on the phone to me here  ), you can see she was still wobbly but could stand better and was more alert than when I first took her in. I'm only going by your videos and explanation but to me it looks/ sounds very similar

http://vid1179.photobucket.com/albums/x395/JibJabJib/After Steroids_zps4ose95uv.mp4


----------



## sophie anne

Newmum said:


> I'm glad to hear Ari is getting better. This may or may not be any help to you at all but Ember had a few of these episodes when she was younger. The first one she had, by the time we got her to the vet, her head was still swaying a little but she was otherwise fine, they assumed she had a seizure and sent us home.
> 
> The next time we managed to get a video as the vet had said this would help. Here it is
> 
> http://vid1179.photobucket.com/albums/x395/JibJabJib/Ember_zps8a3d7123.mp4
> 
> I know exactly what you mean with the head swaying/ bobbing and going limp, that all happened just after the video but you can see from the video she cant co-ordinate herself at all and is kind of stumbling. I was walking Ember with my mum, one second she was fine, the next she couldn't balance at all. I quickly got a video and then scooped her up and took her to the vet. She was so limp I kept asking my mum to check if her eyes were open while I was carrying her.
> 
> Ember had abnormal neurological responses, a temp of 40c and her heart rate was down to 40. She lost all bladder control and was constantly just dripping without even squatting. She was given steroids and fluids and later that day came home. There was no way she ate anything weird.
> 
> Because Ember had more than one episode and because our vet was stumped we were referred to a specialist. Ember had a brain MRI, spinal fluid tap, urine and stool samples, ECG and an abdominal ultrasound. Everything was fine except her adrenal glands were slightly smaller than expected but not to a level that greatly concerned the specialist. She also had an Addison's test which came back normal.
> 
> The video of Ari looks so much like how Ember was. The bad news is we never found a definite reason for these episodes, the best the specialist could think of was that it was some kind of epilepsy with absent seizures and bad Post-ictal stage.
> 
> BUT I'm happy to share the good news that she recovered from each one with no lasting effects, its also now been just over a year that she had one of these episodes. The vet is hoping it was something that she has grown out of like how some children who have had seizure when young never had any as an adult.
> 
> I don't know if this has been any help at all but if it is the same thing as Ember, like I said the good news is that its not had any lasting effect on her whatsoever and I hope that Ari is the same.
> 
> Sending big hugs x


I was hoping you would reply here Newmum!! I saw Ember's videos when I searched the forum and agree that their presentation was incredibly similar. It actually looks like Ember's episode was even a little worse.

Funny that we were both with our mom's when this happened. I was doing the exact same thing; I kept asking my mom if she was awake because she was like a limp little sack o' puppy and not her normal coiled spring self!!

I have a couple questions, if you don't mind, so that I can try to figure out what aspects of Ari's history may or may not be related:
— How old was Ember when this happened? Age when she had her first/last episode?
— Did she have any excessive urination leading up to the event? I happen to wear a FitBit and I was looking at my data and realized that for the first time ever, Ari woke me up twice to go out to pee the night before her episode, and looking back they were unusually long, watery pees.
— Did Ember have irritable bowel at all as a young one? Any vomiting?
— Did you check to see whether her adrenal glands had increased in size after the cessation of the episodes? I wonder if this is a growth thing where Ember and Ari's body/neurological system grew faster than their adrenal glands.



Newmum said:


> This was the video the vet took after her treatment (the vet is actually on the phone to me here  ), you can see she was still wobbly but could stand better and was more alert than when I first took her in. I'm only going by your videos and explanation but to me it looks/ sounds very similar
> 
> http://vid1179.photobucket.com/albums/x395/JibJabJib/After Steroids_zps4ose95uv.mp4


— Do you know what Ember was given for her IV treatment (precise fluid type and concentration)?
I ask because Ari has been given SQ fluids 3 times, the first time right when I brought her into the emergency vet, and then each morning thereafter to try to keep up with the urination and each time she has improved immensely.

She recovered faster than Ember (within 30 minutes of fluids she was able to walk and was back to herself), and while her episode seems to have been milder, I do wonder whether there is a difference between the IV/SQ fluids they were given. Maybe something in the SQ solution is replacing whatever deficiency sets off the episode?

Again, thank you SO MUCH for replying! This is so helpful and I really appreciate your willingness to think back to such a stressful event to help Ari out. I am so glad that Ember has grown up to be a normal, healthy adult; I was really worried that my puppy was going to leave me far too soon. :hug:


----------



## Coldbrew

Oh no - I've just seen this thread. Poor Ari!
I'm glad it sounds like she's improving; I'm sending positive thoughts to the both of you!


----------



## Newmum

I'll try and reply with as much as I can remember!

Ember was around 5/6 months when she had her first episode that we noticed, the vet thought it possible that she could have had smaller episodes before that she recovered from by herself and we didn't notice. The first episode we noticed was quite minor and as I said by the time we drove to the vet she was mostly recovered. Her last episode she was 10 maybe 11 months old, that was her worst episode.

I don't remember excessive urination before the episodes, during her last one she did lose bladder control during and for a while after. I couldn't say she definitely didn't pee more before just that it wasn't significant enough for me to remember I guess.

Ember did and still does have soft and frequent poops, switching foods has helped some but even on raw she pooped 4 times a day. It's not full on diarrhoea but sometimes just a bit soft and sometimes cowpat. She was also tested for malabsorption disorders and again stool samples (and something else that slips my mind atm sorry), due to this and due to the fact she really struggled to put on any weight, she's still very lean. But again everything tested normal! 

Vomitting, I do remember a period where she would vomit about once a week during the night, she also vomitted the first episode she had. That's not really something she does anymore though, I'd say she rarely vomits now but if she does its during the night.

Her adrenal glands haven't been checked again because as she hasn't had an episode for a while it seemed unnecessary to make her go through more tests.
....
I'm running out of battery but will pop on the pc in a mo and finish up!...


----------



## sophie anne

This is super random, Newmum, but did Ember do a lot of tail chasing as a puppy?


----------



## Newmum

sophie anne said:


> This is super random, Newmum, but did Ember do a lot of tail chasing as a puppy?


No  think that's just an Ari special  She was quite a restless puppy though, she definitely had to be taught her off switch but that may just be her personality.

I don't know what IV stuff Ember was given exactly, what I can tell you is the vet was treating her for meningitis and to prevent brain swelling, so it would have been whatever they usually give for that. It wasn't meningitis but that was her best guess at the time and I think the vet was worried about brain swelling due to Embers high temperature.

I think that's everything, but if you think of any other questions don't hesitate to ask. Sorry its not really an answer for you as to what happened but hopefully there's some comfort in knowing its not something that seems to effect Ember now. If you do get any answers as to what caused Ari's episode I would be very interested to know.

How's she doing right now?


----------



## sophie anne

Newmum said:


> No  think that's just an Ari special  She was quite a restless puppy though, she definitely had to be taught her off switch but that may just be her personality.
> 
> I don't know what IV stuff Ember was given exactly, what I can tell you is the vet was treating her for meningitis and to prevent brain swelling, so it would have been whatever they usually give for that. It wasn't meningitis but that was her best guess at the time and I think the vet was worried about brain swelling due to Embers high temperature.
> 
> I think that's everything, but if you think of any other questions don't hesitate to ask. Sorry its not really an answer for you as to what happened but hopefully there's some comfort in knowing its not something that seems to effect Ember now. If you do get any answers as to what caused Ari's episode I would be very interested to know.
> 
> How's she doing right now?


Ari has been doing much better today. She is peeing less (but not because she's dehydrated) and eating a more normal amount. She's acting more like her normal naughty self:








I'm glad to have her back. Ari can be calm and quiet when she's older... Right now is her time to run wild!

I'll probably get a slew of test results tomorrow. If everything comes back negative and she continues to improve, we'll give things a rest unless she has another episode.

I will absolutely let you know if I figure anything out!!


----------



## Dechi

Yeahhh, Ari is better ! She's a bit naughty isn't she... Is this because she was sick and she's getting a special permission tonight ? ;-)


----------



## MiniPoo

You mean that isn't Ari's lounge table? She looks like she belongs there. I am happy to see her enjoying herself.


----------



## sophie anne

MiniPoo said:


> You mean that isn't Ari's lounge table? She looks like she belongs there. I am happy to see her enjoying herself.


When I told her to get off she looked at me and said, "But MOM, I am a café au lait poodle, and this is a COFFEE table! I'm right where I belong! Duh!"

.... Teenagers. :doh:


----------



## AngelAviary

Yaaaaayyyyyyy!!! So glad she is up and at em again! Please keep us posted as results come in. I feel such relief, I cant even imagine how you must be feeling!


----------



## sophie anne

AngelAviary said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyyy!!! So glad she is up and at em again! Please keep us posted as results come in. I feel such relief, I cant even imagine how you must be feeling!


I may have shed a tear when she had her first yellow pee after asking to go out. Just one tear of course, more than that would be overkill.

:alien2:


----------



## TrixieTreasure

sophie anne said:


> I may have shed a tear when she had her first yellow pee after asking to go out. Just one tear of course, more than that would be overkill.
> 
> :alien2:


Oh my gosh, SO happy for your girl that she's getting up and moving around!! I'm missing a lot of stuff on here ( holiday times are always so busy for me), but you can sure bet I will be keeping up with your updates!! So thankful for both of you! Sleep well Ari!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Such happy news! Hoping all the test results are good and you can chalk it up to something she must have ingested!


----------



## fjm

Such good news to wake up to! Let's hope she never has another episode ahd it was one of those inexplicable growing up things, but if she does you at least have the reassurance of knowing exactly what to do in terms of symptomatic treatment. (And I feel for her need to pee after the rehydration - I once had litres and litres of water pumped into me after an op. I was up most of the night!)


----------



## ericwd9

I have known a few instances of similar symptoms that were caused by mushroom ingestion?
Eric


----------



## PoodleRick

So glad she's feeling better. Hope you find out the why of it all so you can treat it if treatment is needed.

Rick


----------



## Sayde

What a relief to read that she is getting better. Thank you for keeping us posted and please continue to let us know how she is doing. Will be thinking of you and Ari!


----------



## Sanic

I'm so glad that Ari is feeling better! Make sure you both get some good rest now that you can relax a little.


----------



## Mfmst

What a relief to read your update! I hope it never happens again. Whatever the heck it was!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Wonderful she is doing better and she looks great


----------



## Chagall's mom

Just saw this thread about Ari's situation. (YIKES!) Glad things are looking up. You might consider consulting with Dr. Jean Dodds, DVM and Dr. Barbara Licht, her area of speciality interest is seizure/epilepsy. Both women are eternally helpful. Hope lovely Ari continues to rebound well!

Dr. Jean Dodds
Hemopet 
11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843
Phone: (714) 891-2022
hemopet.org


Barbara G. Licht, Ph.D.
Department of Psychology
Florida State University
1107 W. Call St.
Tallahassee, FL 32306

[email protected]
Phone: 850- 644-6272


----------



## lily cd re

I am so relieved to see that Ari has improved so much!


----------



## Newmum

I'm so glad Ari is feeling better and being cheeky  Hopefully it was just a one off x


----------



## sophie anne

Ari just had what I think was another episode. :afraid:

I didn't see the tremors because she was in her crate and I was working in the lab but she is back to the bizarre appetite and uncontrollable urination (3 times in 10 minutes: once in her crate, once all over me, and again outside, watery huge volumes again).

Emailing Drs. Licht and Dodds right now.

This is not how I wanted this to end!!!


----------



## coffee&curls

Oh no  sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way, I hope the doctors are able to discern what is going on quickly. I'm so sorry that your sweet girl is going through this.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh no, incredibly saddened to hear this.
Stay strong, you have many prayers coming your way.


----------



## nifty

Oh no! I am so sorry to read this -- I hope you can get some helpful information from the people you are emailing.


----------



## Muggles

Oh no!!


----------



## PoodleRick

Oh no, I'm so sorry to here this.

Rick


----------



## Dechi

I am really sorry to hear it. I hope it's just a small temporary set back.


----------



## patk

paws crossed for ari. and hugs to you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh no! I've been watching this thread and thought this might be one of those idiopathic things that sometimes come and go. But now this. I'm so sorry and worried for you and Ari. I do hope one of those doctors can get to the bottom of this. Sending my best your way.


----------



## snmim

I have been following this thread and was relieved when I heard she was recovering and then I caught up to this. I'm so sorry this is happening to you and Ari. I hope you get some answers soon and recover from this ordeal.


----------



## Newmum

I thought for sure Ari was on the mend. I hope this is just a blip and she continues to get better. If she has had another episode I hope you can get some answers, I know it can be frustrating not knowing what's wrong.

Sending BIG hugs x


----------



## Nicofreako

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## lily cd re

Yikes, so sorry to see this poor news update. We have fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## MiniPoo

Very sorry to hear Ari has had another episode. If what is happening to her is similar to what happened to Newmum's dog, it can still stop in the next couple of months and Ari could grow out of it. I believe her dog had these symptoms from 5-6 months to around 10-11 months of age.

I am glad you have Pet Plan so that you can get more tests if you feel that it is the way to go.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Oh my gosh, I'm so very sad to read this. Poor baby. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ari.


----------



## sophie anne

Dr. Dodds thinks the videos look like a focal seizure. The reason I hadn't been calling it a seizure was because the emergency vet said that it was not one. Dr. Dodds respectfully disagrees and was a bit annoyed that they would overlook a focal seizure. Probably because they mainly focus on stabilizing patients, not holistic medicine, at the emergency clinic.

Our short list of suspected conditions at this point include a liver shunt/other congenital liver problem, hypothyroidism and Addison's (again, d'oh). Alternatively, it could be a developmental thing that will pass on its own. Hard to know at this point.

I'm transitioning Ari over to a food without rosemary, sage, oregano or fennel. We are trying Earthborn Holistic's Small Breed formula (Ari says it is "positively scrummy"... I think she's been reading a lot of posts by fjm's Poppy lately). Her Acana had rosemary in it, which apparently has some neurological activity in dogs. Dr. Dodds doesn't think that the food alone could cause the seizures, but it might not be helping.

Ari has peed in her crate twice today and on the floor of my apartment once. She seems slightly more in control of it than last time, but that might have more to do with the fact that she hasn't been given fluids than this being a milder episode.

Thanks for all the well wishes. It really means a lot!

ETA: Dr. Licht just answered my email and she is going to try and help too. Ari is one lucky pup to have so many people on her side!


----------



## MiniPoo

The oversized minipoodle I had 25 years ago had ideopathic epilepsy. I did not have pet insurance or access to the Internet as we have today. I always felt I should have done more testing earlier on when first diagnosed and maybe we could have controlled the seizures.

I have heard that Rosemary can help lower the threshold of seizures. It is in a LOT of dog treats and in some shampoos and other grooming products. It is advertised to be a calming agent for dogs. You really have to look at the labels to eliminate it.

Sophie Anne, you might also want to stop using Nexgard for flea control.

Since Ari's episodes are so mild (except for the excessive urination), I still feel like you will get to the bottom of this and it will turn out all right.


----------



## sophie anne

MiniPoo said:


> The oversized minipoodle I had 25 years ago had ideopathic epilepsy. I did not have pet insurance or access to the Internet as we have today. I always felt I should have done more testing earlier on when first diagnosed and maybe we could have controlled the seizures.
> 
> I have heard that Rosemary can help lower the threshold of seizures. It is in a LOT of dog treats and in some shampoos and other grooming products. It is advertised to be a calming agent for dogs. You really have to look at the labels to eliminate it.
> 
> Sophie Anne, you might also want to stop using Nexgard for flea control.
> 
> Since Ari's episodes are so mild (except for the excessive urination), I still feel like you will get to the bottom of this and it will turn out all right.


PetPlan is an absolute blessing, if they come through and pay the $900+ in claims I've filed so far for this. If not.......... jeez, things will get interesting for Ari and I financially speaking. I'm so worried that they'll find a loophole through which they can not cover Ari!

Fortunately Ari's treats and shampoos don't have rosemary or any of the other no-no ingredients in them.

Ari is off the NexGard for the winter in any case, because I think that it is finally getting cold enough to be sure that the ticks are inactive. Dr. Dodds agrees that she should be off of it.

I'm sure glad I'm moving next year because trying to manage the ticks around here without NexGard will be a nightmare!


----------



## grab

It does look neurological. It is possible that it was something in the birdseed. Someone from another dog group I am on lost her dog earlier in the year after he ate birdseed out in the yard. His symptoms were very similar. (they did not realize until afterward that he'd been eating the seed in the yard) Glad your kiddo is on the mend!


----------



## N2Mischief

I am so happy you have Dr. Dodds and Dr. Licht behind you. When we went to Dr. Dodds she was so caring and just brilliant! Hoping you find a fixable diagnosis soon. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

sophie anne said:


> PetPlan is an absolute blessing, if they come through and pay the $900+ in claims I've filed so far for this. If not.......... jeez, things will get interesting for Ari and I financially speaking. I'm so worried that they'll find a loophole through which they can not cover Ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately Ari's treats and shampoos don't have rosemary or any of the other no-no ingredients in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ari is off the NexGard for the winter in any case, because I think that it is finally getting cold enough to be sure that the ticks are inactive. Dr. Dodds agrees that she should be off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad I'm moving next year because trying to manage the ticks around here without NexGard will be a nightmare!



Don't worry about Petplan, they always deliver what they promise.
Is Nexgard known to cause seizures? Timi has been taking it during the warm months since I got her and has been fine with it, but this worries me...I know any flea/tick med can cause problems, but I thought this was the least dangerous of them all..
I hope you get some answers soon, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## sophie anne

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't worry about Petplan, they always deliver what they promise.
> Is Nexgard known to cause seizures? Timi has been taking it during the warm months since I got her and has been fine with it, but this worries me...I know any flea/tick med can cause problems, but I thought this was the least dangerous of them all..
> I hope you get some answers soon, we are all pulling for you.


Not known to *cause* them that I know of but implicated in possibly triggering them in dogs with epilepsy. The data is available on the website for NexGard— they couldn't establish a causal link in the clinical trial, but they also couldn't positively rule one out for dogs with existing seizure disorders.


----------



## marialydia

So very sorry for this setback...I came to this thread a bit late, and it seemed all was on the mend. It's good the urination is not as bad this time, and you really are doing what you can. I am sure Ari senses and knows this and this will help in healing. As will all our thoughts and prayers! Please keep us posted, and know that your telling us all this in detail will surely help others among us.


----------



## Mfmst

How wonderful to have Doctors Dodd and Licht on this mystery. It's so hard to accept not having a concrete diagnosis. You two have been in my thoughts all day. Hugs from Houston to you both!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I was thinking some kind of seizure. There are many and they definitely don't always lose consciousness. It's great that you are being helped by some other respected vets. I wonder if there's a good university veterinary school near you that might help. My vet consulted with Washington State University in Pullman when my Dobe had some weird thing going on. That is one of the most well thought of vet schools. 

I'm just so sorry you're going through this and so _strongly_ hope that it will pass or that a dx will be found and that it will be treatable.


----------



## Muggles

So glad you have such excellent support from the vets. Fingers crossed all improves from here and you get a solid diagnosis. Thinking of you both!


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Oh no!! I hope you are able to define something out! Hugs to you!!


----------



## sophie anne

Data analysis is much more enjoyable when I have this fuzzy face keeping me company.


----------



## lily cd re

She's such a sweet girl. It is nice you can keep her close by. I hope she is feeling better and that you get come definitive answers asap.


----------



## Viking Queen

I am glad Ari is so helpful with the data analysis! So very cute.

Poor little punkin....I hope she continues to improve with all the expert advice and loving care. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

VQ & Iris


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So dismayed to hear of Ari's setback, but awesomely pleased to hear you are in contact with two amazing Vets! Someone will figure this out!
Meanwhile, my hopes and prayers are with you.............


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Ohhhh my, what a beautiful and precious picture. Hugs to you and Ari.


----------



## Theo'sMom

Aw, I'm rooting for that fuzzy face! So sorry Ari and you are going through this. Thank you for the updates and sharing Dr. Dodd's thoughts.


----------



## Chagall's mom

sophie anne said:


> Dr. Dodds thinks the videos look like a focal seizure... ETA: Dr. Licht just answered my email and she is going to try and help too. Ari is one lucky pup to have so many people on her side!


So glad you followed my suggestion and contacted Drs. Dodds and Licht! I think you've enlisted two of _the best and most caring professionals_ to help Ari. I am rooting for you and Ari all the way! Stay positive and stay strong! You are both young and beautiful and brilliant and have so much going for you! :clover:


----------



## sophie anne

Chagall's mom said:


> So glad you followed my suggestion and contacted Drs. Dodds and Licht! I think you've enlisted two of _the best and most caring professionals_ to help Ari.


Thank you so much for giving me their contact information! I had considered reaching out to Dr. Dodds before but was too nervous until you suggested it again, and Dr. Licht wasn't even on my radar yet.

Dr. Licht agrees that these seem to be focal seizures. She had a lot of great insight for potential causes and diagnosis/treatment options if she continues having episodes. For now, I'm going to try switching her to the new food and off NexGard to minimize possible environmental causes while keeping a close eye on her for any changes, good or bad. Dr. Licht was very optimistic about Ari's chances of living a long and happy life, even if this turns out to be a chronic problem or a symptom of an underlying disorder, so that is encouraging.

Ari's loss of urinary control was shorter-lived after whatever happened in her crate yesterday than after the first episode, so I think that the large volume of fluids she was given exacerbated the urination. Which may be a good thing, because I might not have noticed it as a symptom if it wasn't so screamingly obvious. It may end up being useful in the diagnosis.

This is all a puzzle, but we've got quite the ragtag team of determined minds coming together to solve it and an incredible support network here and in real life, so I am feeling very optimistic about our chances.

I'll update this thread with anything new I learn so that the complete story is here to keep all of you wonderful poodle people in the loop and to help anyone else who has a pup with something similar.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Keeping you and your girl in my thoughts and hoping you have a good outcome.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I'm so happy you have some of the best minds all coming together to help figure this out. My thoughts are on Ari and you a lot lately.


----------



## coffee&curls

Poor Ari, I just feel so bad for her  You are such an amazing poodle parent, you have my utmost respect! I'm so sorry to hear that she has had more episodes. It sounds like you've got the best of the best on your side, I hope they are able to find the answer real soon. And that there are no more episodes in the mean time.


----------



## Muggles

How's Ari today? Hoping she's had no more incidents.


----------



## lily cd re

Muggles said:


> How's Ari today? Hoping she's had no more incidents.


Ditto what Muggles said. Any better answers from Dr. Dodds?


----------



## sophie anne

No better answers but also no further episodes. Ari's new food seems to be agreeing with her, and she thinks that it is tastier than the Acana so that is a bonus! She is back to her normal energy level and generally seems pretty happy and healthy. Next week (after 2 weeks on the new kibble and no treats/other foods **ETA: besides some stolen clementine lol) I'm going to reintroduce one type of treat (freeze-dried tripe) and see if things hold steady for another week. We'll keep doing that for a couple months until we have another problem (hopefully not) or she is back up to a variety of foods that I know don't cause any issues.

If Ari has another episode, we've got a referral to a good neurologist all set up through her normal vet. I am still crossing my fingers that she just had a bad week.

PetPlan just mailed me a $650 check for Ari's tests and other bills associated with this ordeal (including reimbursement for the purchase of 3 bottles of Nature's Miracle... I did NOT expect that :lol. They stayed true to their word on the 100% coverage after the $200 deductible. I am pleasantly surprised, and extremely grateful!


----------



## N2Mischief

So happy to hear she has had no further problems! Great news to wake up to!


----------



## Viking Queen

That's wonderful news, about Ari and Petplan. 

Let's hope it was a one of a kind occurrance.

Merry Christmas.

VQ


----------



## Dechi

I am happy to hear she hasn't had any more episodes. Let's hope this is all behind you now ! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Muggles

That's such great news Sophie Anne - we're all hoping it stays that way for lovely Ari. I'm so glad the food is working out too, good luck with the tripe! And woohoo for the insurance coming through!


----------



## Lori G

*Update on Ari!*

How's she doing?


----------



## TrixieTreasure

I'm wondering the same thing. Today is Jan. 10. How is Ari doing now?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Also curious and hoping for the best.


----------



## sophie anne

Thanks for checking in! Sorry about the delay in replying. Ari is happy and healthy as can be!

No signs of further episodes but she HAS been being a monster off and on over the past month or so, and keeping me very busy while she systematically tests every boundary. She alternates between a couple weeks of intolerable evil ('forgetting' everything she knows, being very pushy and nippy with everyone), followed by a couple weeks of sweet, gentle normal Ari, which I am guessing is due to surging adolescent hormones.

We finally got snow up here and she has been loving it. It took her a few days to realize that it was edible and now she scoops up a mouthful every time I take her out (don't worry, I keep her away from "dirty" snow with road salt etc). Here's the happy pup during a snowy play session:









It looks like this mystery may go unsolved, which is honestly better as long as nothing else happens. I'm tentatively planning to have her spayed in March or April if she doesn't have another episode.

I will add anything I find out in the future to this thread, but at this point I'm hoping I won't have to. :act-up:


----------



## Streetcar

Really good news and update, Sophieanne. I feel like it's okay to breathe a little easier when thinking of Ari now . Super cute pic!


----------



## lily cd re

Acckk! Teenagers with hormones, I know the feeling! Javelin is definitely not a baby boy anymore either, 8 months old in 2 days..


----------



## Sanic

I'm so glad Ari is doing better and enjoying the snow! Great picture


----------



## BorderKelpie

Here goes a tentative sigh of relief and a giggle at her photo. She's wonderful. I'm glad she lucked out with you. Happy, lucky girl!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## CT Girl

So glad to hear this. This is one time you can revel in silly teenager hi jinks as it is a sign she is feeling herself again.


----------



## fjm

Well, like you I would take bratty, silly, naughty, bouncy adolescence over fading and wobbly any day! I love the photo - simply shining with fun and good health.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Never so happy to hear about adolescent acting out! That is just the best photo!
And happy, not surprised to hear about Petplan - please make sure to chime in about them the next time that somebody asks about health insurance - I think sometimes folks might be suspicious of my recommendations because they are so glowing. Well the truth is that I glow because they have treated me as well as they treated you maybe 30-40 times now!


----------



## Lori G

SOOOOO happy to hear she is doing well!


----------



## patk

thanks for the good news, sophie anne. also great photo - hope you notice my sig is a photo of my lowchen "flying" over the snow. i hope my next dog will love snow, too. there's such an unfettered feeling a dog transmits when it loves snow..

stay healthy, ari!


----------



## Muggles

Fantastic news and what a beautiful photo! I am so jealous of your snow. Stupid Southern Hemisphere


----------



## Mfmst

Whew! I'm glad she hasn't had any further episodes and pray she never does. Love the picture of your snow Poodle


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Oh my gosh, that's fantastic news!! So thankful for both you and Ari! Such a cute pic too! Love the snow all over her face, LOL. Too cute.


----------



## Mysticrealm

Wow, this all sounded very scary! Glad she seems to have come out of it now!


----------



## mom2Zoe

Love the snow pic! So glad she is all better.


----------

